# PC cove router bit set



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockler has this 3 piece Porter Cable cove router bit set on clearance for $14.99. Doesn't seem like a bad price if you don't have these bits.

3 Piece Porter Cable Cove Router Bit Set, While Supplies Last! - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Frank, I agree.


----------

